# wood pilletمنتجات الجوهري للوقود الحيوي(وود بيلت



## دالتكس الجوهري 2014 (10 فبراير 2014)

[/urlhttp://www.0zz0.com]​ wood pillet[FONT=&quot]منتجات الجوهري للوقود الحيوي(وود بيلت[/FONT]​​ ​ [FONT=&quot]شركه الجوهري للتنميه الصناعيه والزراعيه حريصه دائما علي افاده الاقتصاد المصري فيما يخص مجالها فهي تعطي فرصه للشباب الجاد في العمل وايضا تضع المستثمرين الجدد علي اعتاب عمل جديد ومربح باذن الله ولم ننس ابدا المستثمرين القدامي فنحن نقدم كل مايخص انتاج مصبعات الخشب بنظام القسط ونعرض عليكم شراء المنتج بسعر950_1050جنيه مصري للطن الواحد[/FONT]​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfPzi94XiuY[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nr6GxlcCKfM​ 

[/urlhttp://www.0zz0.com]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


[/urlhttp://www.0zz0.com]


[/urlhttp://www.0zz0.com]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


[/urlhttp://www.0zz0.com]
​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الجوهرى للتنمية الصناعية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يمكنكم التعرف على التفاصيل الفنية للمعدات عن طريق الاتصال بنا على الارقام التاليه[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ 002-01001160396
002-01272227795
[FONT=&quot]او زيارة موقعنا الاليكتروني التالي[/FONT] :
www.elgohary-eg.com
[FONT=&quot]او التواصل معنا عبر البريد الاليكتروني التالي[/FONT] :[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [email protected]​ [FONT=&quot]وتفضلو بزيارة قناتنا على اليوتيوب[/FONT]​ https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCByaq_Q_oHWknUfqLeuZ4NQ?feature=guide[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ 
[FONT=&quot]او زيارة مدونتنا[/FONT]​ http://elgohary-eg.blogspot.com[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]او تشريفنا بزيارتكم الكريمه علي العنوان التالي[/FONT]:
[FONT=&quot]كفرالشيخ - ابراج المحاربين أمام بنك اسكندرية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------

